# Grafikchip bei Notebook



## Peter Klein (27. März 2006)

Hallo

Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich bei nem Notebook den Grafikchip wechseln muss? Ist das möglich? Ein Freund von mir bat mich um Hilfe, nur ich wusste auch nicht weiter, deshalb wollte ich euch mal fragen.

Vllt. weiss einer auch wo man auf nem Smartbook die Modellnummer sehen kann, wir finden nichts. Der genannte Freund hat es sich ohne Zubehör und so gekauft, dieser Held.

Peter


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (28. März 2006)

Wenn es eine OnBoardkarte ist: geht nicht.
Wenn es ne eigene Karte ist: geht.


----------



## Grimreaper (2. April 2006)

JuRrAsStOiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es ne eigene Karte ist: geht.


Aha. Und wo kauft man Notebook Graphikkarten?


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (2. April 2006)

Man konnte mal welche bei alienware kaufen. x300-x800 mobility und 6200-6800go. Aber die gibts da scheinbar nicht mehr 

Ansonsten mal beim Computerhändler seines Vertrauens anfragen.


----------



## Grimreaper (3. April 2006)

> Man konnte mal welche bei alienware kaufen. x300-x800 mobility und 6200-6800go. Aber die gibts da scheinbar nicht mehr


Warum wundert mich das jetzt nicht? ;-] Ich bin immer noch der Meinung die gibts nicht für normalsterbliche zu kaufen. Auch nicht bei ebay (da gibts doch normal jeden mist).



> Ansonsten mal beim Computerhändler seines Vertrauens anfragen.


Evt. beim Computergroßhändler


----------

